# Long Reach Brakes - Tektro R539 vs R737



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyone know what the difference is between these two in terms of intended use/overall performance?? and maybe even can compare them to the Shimano R650s??

http://www.tektro.com/_english/01_pr...e&sort=2&fid=9

http://www.tektro.com/_english/01_pr...e&sort=2&fid=9


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

The R539s have a slightly shorter reach (57mm vs. 59mm on the R737s), and the R539 has some improved leverage ratio, according to the Tektro website. How either of those facts translate into actual on-the-road performance is anyone's guess...it's hard to go wrong with Tektro brakes provided you swap the stock pads for something better.


----------



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

Alligator or Kool Stop??


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

I prefer Kool Stop salmons or dual-compound. There are others, but Kool Stops are the general favorite.


----------



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

Great. Thanks!


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I've used the 539 with KoolStop salmon pads on my Milholland all-weather bike and I'm very happy with the performance of brakes in all conditions.


----------

